# MTB - Saturday 6/4/11 AM



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to ride tomorrow morning, not too early though.  Who's in?  I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got a window I think between 9-11ish, as long as it's local. New to Nass and up for that or Sessions woods up to the "NO MTB" signs:smash: Sons got SAT's in the morning, and since I'm too brain dead to do anything but walk today, I'm planning on an afternoon ride with him as well.8)
Feel free to pursue any better offers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I want to ride tomorrow morning, not too early though.  Who's in?  I'm open to suggestions...



Is this happening, details?


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 4, 2011)

noting radio silence:roll:...fortunately this ain't like whitewater paddling as far as shuttles and "got your back" relationships:lol:.



edit..going to split wood this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry gents, I got home late last night and passed out before I could finalize any plans...  I just got up... I'm gonna do something... eventually...  I'm better at latching on to other people's plans than making my own... :lol:


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 4, 2011)

pretty sure Aaron and I will be at punchbrook about 2-2:30. 20we50we827


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2011)

No riding today for me, doing house and yard work today. Would like to try a 15 + miler tomorrow if someone can link the flatter trails together at Nass!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 4, 2011)

switched to sessions woods....still around 2.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> No riding today for me, doing house and yard work today. Would like to try a 15 + miler tomorrow if someone can link the flatter trails together at Nass!



Yeah, I waited too long and got sucked into yard work too.  I might try to do a RAYW, or maybe tomorrow instead.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> switched to sessions woods....still around 2.



I ended up finishing up my yard work and heading out for a ride around 3 with woodcore.  I think we saw you driving up Stone Rd right when we were starting.  How was the ride out of Sessions?  We ended up over that way for part of our ride.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah, that was you guys:idea:. Sessions was fun, though we ended up in a few too many rock gardens, and we were both a bit too brain dead to navigate them well.The smooth stuff is great, and we began and ended with that,high speed is us.Felt a FS in my future. Shorter session than I would have liked, 1.3 hours, but good after a morning of splitting wood for me and SAT's for Aaron. Going to Hurd park today after working on my sailboat. Looks like there's some mellow trail, as well as stuff that could permanently disable me quick:roll:

Just wanted to check out Stone Rd.. Used to party there back in high school, and my best man lives off there.


----------

